# Seeking subwoofer advice



## rickcst (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi, I'm new to these forums, and I'm looking for a subwoofer to complete my 2.1 system.

I live in a small studio apartment, the main listening room is 13' x 12'. I'll be using a Nuforce Dia desktop DAC (24 watts/channel max) with 2 Cambridge Audio Minx Mini 10's. The Dia allows me to listen to my music via iTunes on my iMac, and it also allows me to route audio from my PS3 while watching movies on the LCD TV. Very happy with the Dia. I sit on my couch about 10' from the speakers/LCD.

I've been doing some research. And I must say that size is important to me- meaning the smaller the better. I know this can be tricky with subs.

In terms of music, I listen to rock/folk, nothing really bass-heavy. For movies, I don't care so much about explosions, etc. I'm just looking for decent low-end to fill the room and complement the Minx 10's.

I've been looking at the PSB SubSeries 100. It's advertised as a computer/desktop subwoofer, but I also saw it advertised for home theater. It's $250, and tiny for a sub. That's as high as my budget right now. Anyone familiar with this sub? Do you think it would provide me enough decent low-end?

Other than that, all I see is the Dayton Audio Sub-800 and the Yamaha YST-SW012, both 8". It also looks like Dayton has just released a 6 1/2" version of their subwoofer for $89 at Parts Express. There are no reviews yet, so I have no idea if it's any good.

So, just looking for something decent and compact, and under $250 if at all possible.

Any advice or input would be appreciated- thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi and welcome aboard the HTS :wave:

Are you looking for something that will go fairly deep? there is no substitute for size when it comes to a sub. The bigger the better. In your relatively small space there are some nice options in and around the $450 mark but I would not spend any less than that as you really start to compromise sound quality and how low it can go.


----------



## rickcst (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks for your reply-- things evolved quickly and I ended up going with a Pinnacle Subsonic.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm not so sure you will be happy with that sub as it is not really even a subwoofer, it only goes down to 28Hz wich is a far cry from what a sub should do.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Rick and thanks for joining us here at HTS.

That should be ok for most music and if you aren't interested in the rumbling bass of explosions then it may suit your needs.


----------



## rickcst (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks robbo, I'll keep you posted after it arrives and I spend a bit of time with it...


----------



## rickcst (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi,

I just wanted to follow up with the Pinnacle Subsonic... shipping was very fast and I received it today.

I've had some time to play around with it- such an impressive little beast. Perfect for my needs living in small studio apartment. Pairs very nicely with the Minx 10's. I barely have the volume turned up on the sub, and it's quite strong as such.

I was really trying to have a compact system- the Nuforce Dia, SubSonic, and 2 Minx 10's all combined equal just a little bigger than a basketball.

If anyone is interested in the Subsonic, I got it on Woot for $179... I think it retails for around $800. I believe the deal goes on for a couple more days.

Thanks again-


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That is good news Rick, I'm glad it has complemented your existing setup. 
Enjoy :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

rickcst said:


> If anyone is interested in the Subsonic, I got it for for $179... I think it retails for around $800.


Congrats, thats a good deal.


----------



## rickcst (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Audio 2015 (Feb 1, 2015)

NXG NX-BAS-500
Radio Shack- 249.00 with 10.00 off for signing up online. I know, Radio Shack?

Room size 10X16 with one side open into another room about same size.
Bought this sub because data sheets show it could get below 20htz. Thinking i could return if i didn't like it with no shipping costs either way.
Relatively small as 12in subs go. 
love, love, love this sub, right out of the box completely changed my system. From Rebecca Pidgeons Spanish Harlem, to Pink Floyd the music is crisp and clear.
On the Movie side Avatar shakes the block if you want it to absolutely no port noise.
Pull the grill off dont cover this beauty up.
Does not have all the bells and whistles that some subs have, but if you have an A\V receiver you plain old don't need them. also some reviews say the auto power is a problem I have had this sub for a month and zero issues.Buy it without fear ship to local Radio Shack free and send back from radio shack free. Guys at store were cool to. Cant say enough good about this sub. I'm putting system together piece by piece as it stands less than 2000.00 and sounds-looks fantastic.

Marantz SR 5009
Samsung 60in Plazma
BIC PL 89II Fronts
BIC PL 28ii center
NXG-NX-BAS 500 sub
AKG K712 Pro headphones


----------

